# "Jimmies" What do the Signals do?



## 1911CoLt45

Good day

After having a good long look around the web and what not I have been unsuccessful in finding out what the daily life, job and operational duties of a Signal troop.  I have been on the DND website and read the job description and have come to the conclusion that the basic outline didn't really explain the fine details of what our signal men and woman do.  I understand that their are a few trades offered in the Signals such as lineman, signal operator etc but when this branch is deployed to places like Afghanistan what do they do there?  Any ex signalers advice would be helpful or any general knowledge would be helpful as I know that there is plenty of that on this site.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

They do radio stuff.  I think they do phone stuff sometimes too.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> They do radio stuff.  I think they do phone stuff sometimes too.



And satellite, and computer, and network, and crypto and components repair, and Brigade, RHQ,BN,Coy level CP/Signalling....

I went to the site, and it pretty much covers it. If you missed the link :
Sig Op :http://www.forces.ca/flash.aspx#/flash/en/video_link/_VIDEOS/215_en.flv
LCIS Tech: http://www.forces.ca/flash.aspx#/flash/en/job_view/227/land-communications-and-information-systems-technician


----------



## punkd

I can only speak for a Sig Op. But on average, you are an answering machine. You will sit in a CP and do shifts on the radio taking and relaying messages. In between you can sweep and make coffee. You might even find yourself setting up mod tent/cleaning mod tent/unpacking mod tent just to pack it back up again. Your days will be full of excitement!


----------



## Jager

punkd said:
			
		

> I can only speak for a Sig Op. But on average, you are an answering machine. You will sit in a CP and do shifts on the radio taking and relaying messages. In between you can sweep and make coffee. You might even find yourself setting up mod tent/cleaning mod tent/unpacking mod tent just to pack it back up again. Your days will be full of excitement!



I would have to dissagree. As it really depends on where you are posted. But even the guys in Comp TP (that holds both the CP troop and extention troop, or what have you, the radio guys) do a lot more then sit in the CP watching radios and set up mod. 

As I said it can really very depending on what unit and troop that you end up being posted to. I deal with computers, networks, a bit of crypto, and servers on a daily bases. Where as others might deal with radios, etc... But there is a lot more to the trade then just making coffee, and other sh*t jobs. But even then, someone has to do them


----------



## MikeL

punkd, Sig Ops do far more than what you described.



What Sig Ops do varies, ie what unit they are with, what their position is, the chain of command, etc. The sterotype that a Signaller will only work in a CP/TOC is a thing of the past. Yes there are many positions for that in all organizations, but you will also have Sigs working IS/IT, CP/TOC, static/mobile RRBs, Patrolling, Mentors,  Drivers, etc


It's a very diverse job.


----------



## 1911CoLt45

Thanks

Do any of the signal guys get time with the combat arms?  As radio operators in the field embedded with the infantry etc?


----------



## Jammer

Yes


----------



## punkd

1911CoLt45 said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Do any of the signal guys get time with the combat arms?  As radio operators in the field embedded with the infantry etc?



Yup, although don't count on it right away. Even getting posted to a battalion you will most likely end up in their CP at first. Usually the best position you will get is a Company sig following the OC around. They usually make infanteers Pl sigs. 

So if you want to be "infantry with a radio" then just sign up as an infanteer and volunteer to carry the 50lb backpack, im sure you will get it no problem.


----------



## PuckChaser

punkd said:
			
		

> So if you want to be "infantry with a radio" then just sign up as an infanteer and volunteer to carry the 50lb backpack, im sure you will get it no problem.



Good advice, except that the Infantry trade is closed for applications, and credible rumours exist that it won't be opening until 1 Apr 2011.

Perhaps the OP doesn't want to be in the Combat Arms, and is asking the questions to make sure s/he won't be that far forward? Not everyone is keen on doing the Combat Support end of the SigOp trade.


----------



## Rigger052

Linemen install and maintain the telecom/data cable infrastructure for all of the C&C that the CF employs in theatre. Our tasks encompass a large range of tasks from installing radio towers to laying tactical field line to OP's and bunkers. I know that when we deploy with a BN, linemen usually support the HQ elements regardless of where they may go, but we can also be found supporting the guns or armoured assets as well. 

   We tend to be very busy as well, everyone either wants a telephone, or computer line ... right freaking now at that too. My last tour there were parts of KAF we never saw during daylight hours until we were stood down my last week in theatre.


----------



## 1911CoLt45

Cheers

I actually tried first for the infantry but got the word not to long ago that it was closed.  This is for a reserve position for now, so will see how it pans out.


----------



## REDinstaller

LCIS Techs also deploy out with the Tank Sqns in theater. I deployed on TF1-07 with my Sqn from Edmonton. A Sqn LdSH(RC). I spend my entire tour crew commanding my TLAV around Panjwai, Maywand, Ghorak, Nalgam and other places that offered frequent stay points. lol. Deployment cycles and employment differ with each unit. And with the MES coming up at a snails pace, make some informed choices, as your final employment may differ in the end. LCIS is still quite short. And there is the added benefit of the possibility of going to a civilian school for 2 years due to CFSCE being overloaded.


----------



## punkd

1911CoLt45 said:
			
		

> Cheers
> 
> I actually tried first for the infantry but got the word not to long ago that it was closed.  This is for a reserve position for now, so will see how it pans out.



Just remember that the Sig Op trade is red.. Im not 100% on how the reserves operate but in the regs you would have a hard time getting out of the sig trade if you decided its not what you wanted. Just be aware that if its the combat side that interests you, you will have a long road ahead before you could see that in the sig trade. Everyone has different opinions on this, but from my career that is what ive seen.


----------



## PuckChaser

It'll be easier to OT in the reserves. As long as there is a position available in the trade he wants, good to go. OUTCAPs only apply to the Reg F.


----------



## tsokman

You served with a tank troop as an LCIS Tech in Afghanistan...What was it like...What is a TLAV a technical LAV...


----------



## dangerboy

tsokman said:
			
		

> You served with a tank troop as an LCIS Tech in Afghanistan...What was it like...What is a TLAV a technical LAV...


A TLAV is a Tracked Light Armoured Vehicle otherwise know as a M113A3.  This website has a picture of one: http://www.casr.ca/ft-leopard-tank.htm


----------



## REDinstaller

Not just a Tank Troop, but a Tank Sqn. My ride was a TLAV-MRT-RWS, Tracked Light Armoured Vehicle-Mobile Repair Team-Remote Weapons System. So not only did I repair the Comms assets for the Sqn, but also the Combat Team that we were attached to. Along with Echelon Security Tasks which included convoy escort, and Point defence of the re-supply areas for maintaining the Combat Team. None of my peers were really banging at my door to be my HLTA replacement. Something about too much wondering around the AOR and not enough time to tan or sleep.


----------



## tsokman

It sounds fascinating that you would have all those roles as an LCIS Tech...Maybe you could PM me and expand some more for me...


----------



## 1911CoLt45

What is the role of the Sig Officer?  I know its management things.  Can any one elaborate?  Any stories?


----------



## Swingline1984

1911CoLt45 said:
			
		

> What is the role of the Sig Officer?  I know its management things.  Can any one elaborate?  Any stories?



To provide advice to the CO (unless you are the CO), go to countless meetings, stay out of the weeds and listen to the Pl WO and the advice of your SMEs.  Also for some unknown reason play soccer really, really well.


----------



## PuckChaser

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> Also for some unknown reason play soccer really, really well.



I think you found an anomaly, most of the ones I've worked with don't even know what soccer is...


----------



## Swingline1984

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I think you found an anomaly, most of the ones I've worked with don't even know what soccer is...



Well that's a relief.  I was starting to think they majored in it at RMC.


----------



## tsokman

Were you ever involved in any contacts with the Talistanis...


----------



## aesop081

tsokman said:
			
		

> the Talistanis...



are we in a new war ?


----------



## MikeL

tsokman said:
			
		

> Were you ever involved in any contacts with the Talistanis...



You make my head hurt at times..

Don't make up your own slang..  Just use Taliban, Al Qaeda, etc  you know the actual names of the groups an what everyone knows.

If you are trying to find out if Sigs get into TICs, than yes some have been, others haven't. All depends on where you end up going, your job, etc.


----------



## George Wallace

tsokman said:
			
		

> Were you ever involved in any contacts with the Talistanis...



You really are a waste of O on the Periodic Table.


----------



## Swingline1984

tsokman said:
			
		

> Were you ever involved in any contacts with the Talistanis...



I lived down the street from them when I was younger.  They had no children but raised rabbits instead and never tipped well when it was time to pay for their newspaper.  I wonder what happened to them?  Perhaps they were a sleeper a cell.


----------



## tsokman

I meant the LCIS Tech who served with RCHA in Afghanistan not Sigs...


GW: Maybe youre waste of all the elements not just O there pal.


----------



## aesop081

tsokman said:
			
		

> GW: Maybe youre waste of all the elements not just O there pal.



I will reserve my judgment on who is the oxygen theif until after you explain to me who the "Talistanis" are.......mmmm.......k ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

tsokman said:
			
		

> I meant the LCIS Tech who served with RCHA in Afghanistan not Sigs...
> 
> 
> GW: Maybe youre waste of all the elements not just O there pal.



Easy now.... more comments like this and you will find yourself on the ramp without a parachute.

And I highly suggest you read Milnet.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ  

MILNET.CA MENTOR




George, you should know better!


----------



## tsokman

I didnt know the word "Talistanis" would cause such an uproar.... I thought the CF was big on innovation.


----------



## PMedMoe

tsokman said:
			
		

> I didnt know the word "Talistanis" would cause such an uproar.... I thought the CF was big on innovation.


We may make up names for the enemy on exercises, but when we know the enemy's name, we don't usually put some "cutesy" spin on it.   :


----------



## tsokman

OK thanks...Is it just the Taliban we're fighting or are there other factions as well like the Northern Alliance etc...And when do the Chinese enter the war..haha


----------



## PMedMoe

tsokman said:
			
		

> OK thanks...Is it just the Taliban we're fighting or are there other factions as well like the Northern Alliance etc...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

tsokman said:
			
		

> OK thanks...Is it just the Taliban we're fighting or are there other factions as well like the Northern Alliance etc...And when do the Chinese enter the war..haha



Google is your friend.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Eye In The Sky

tsokman said:
			
		

> I meant the LCIS Tech who served with RCHA in Afghanistan not Sigs...



All LCIS Techs serve in the C & E branch.  Some of them are attached to Artillery, or Armoured, or Infantry units to support those formations/units.  The artillery doesn't have its own 227 types.  

You need to read more and type less.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

tsokman said:
			
		

> OK thanks...Is it just the Taliban we're fighting or are there other factions as well like the Northern Alliance etc...And when do the Chinese enter the war..haha



Ummmmm I don't think you should include yourself in the "we're" part.  Are you even a sworn in member of the CF?  'Cause here is the deal...I am a member of the CF, been around for awhile, never been to Afghanistan and I don't consider myself in part of the "we're" that are chasing bad guys and pulling triggers over there.

So I am wondering why you do.  But I can see you didn't take anyones STFU advice and can't post, so maybe you can think about that while you're on RLS.


----------



## tsokman

'cause Im Canadian and I support our(the!!) forces....You dont think thats ok...hmmmm this was an odd response I thought...


----------



## MikeL

tsokman said:
			
		

> 'cause Im Canadian and I support our(the!!) forces....You dont think thats ok...hmmmm this was an odd response I thought...



When you say "we're fighting etc etc" it can seem like you see yourself as one of the troops over there right now, etc.

Anyways, you really need to read more, post less an think before you post.



			
				tsokman said:
			
		

> OK thanks...Is it just the Taliban we're fighting or are there other factions as well like the Northern Alliance etc...And when do the Chinese enter the war..haha



Just an FYI the Northern Alliance fought the Taliban...


Chinese enter the war? What the **** 

If you want to know who all the factions are there, research it. There are Afghan an foriegn fighters in Afghanistan fighting ISAF/ANSF... google it for more info.


----------



## Swingline1984

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Ummmmm I don't think you should include yourself in the "we're" part.  Are you even a sworn in member of the CF?  'Cause here is the deal...I am a member of the CF, been around for awhile, never been to Afghanistan and I don't consider myself in part of the "we're" that are chasing bad guys and pulling triggers over there.
> 
> So I am wondering why you do.  But I can see you didn't take anyones STFU advice and can't post, so maybe you can think about that while you're on RLS.



I for one am quite happy when a member of the public takes ownership of the mission and uses the term "we are fighting".  For too long the public has looked at the CF as a man a part.  We go where there is political will and the Government tells us to; that bus is driven by the people of Canada.  The country is at war, not just the 3000 guys in green/blue/black in the ATO.  I would imagine of the 600 or so pointy end folks who take it squarely on the chin everyday that very few would mind knowing that there are also a large number of regular Canadians in the foxhole with them (figuratively speaking of course).


----------



## Swingline1984

...although what all this has to do with "what Sigs do" I do not know.  Oh well...back to writing PERs.

Cheers,


----------



## tsokman

Yes, I support our troops and hopefully I can contribute as a member of the CF to the war effort eventually.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

tsokman said:
			
		

> Yes, I support our troops and hopefully I can contribute as a member of the CF to the war effort eventually.




By the time you make it through the training system we will probably be out of this conflict. 

EDITED 

For grammar, as it seems I got a case of the Mondays........


----------



## Jammer

...IF you make it through the training system.


----------



## Rigger052

There will always be another one ... sooner or later  :2c:


----------



## tsokman

Do LCIS Techs ever get posted to air force units...I notice they work on UAV maintenance teams per example...thanks...


----------



## Jammer

No...ATIS.


----------



## MikeL

Theres LCIS positions in Tac Hel Squadrons.


As for the UAV bit, no idea. I don't think theres any formed UAV units in Canada just within the Air Wing in TFK. I think the Artillery(AD) is responsible for the MUAV though.


----------



## tsokman

I think I meant MUAV...umanned aerial vehicles....I read in an article in Afghanistan there were LCIS Techs on MUAV maintenance teams and some LCIS Techs posted to air force wings...would they be working with avionics techs and ATIS techs in anything that crosses over between the army and air force in terms of electronics...


----------



## aesop081

tsokman said:
			
		

> Iwould they be working with avionics techs



No.


----------



## REDinstaller

MUAV is just a type of UAV. There are some LCIS Techs that work on the MUAV and smaller UAV's, but only on deployments or workup trg. The larger aircraft types are maintained by the ATIS/AVS Techs. As for LCIS postings with the Air Force just go with what info Skeletor has given, only TAC HEL Sqns, and you still only maintain the GREEN fleet of communications equipment. ATIS techs look after the Airfield equipment, and AVS for anything with wings/ rotor.


----------



## tsokman

What is green kit...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

tsokman said:
			
		

> What is green kit...



Army Kit......................


----------



## REDinstaller

GREEN KIT for an LCIS Tech is anything that the ARMY uses for communications to include Field Telephones, Field Switchboards, Radios (both Vehicle and Man Portable), RADAR systems for Surveilance and Counter Mortar uses, Computer equipment (dependant on Unit), Distance and Velocity measuring devices pertaining to the Arty Regts, along with Met equipment pertaining again to the Arty Regts.


----------



## tsokman

What would green kit in an air wing consist of though...Whats the smallest type unit an LCIS Tech would be posted to...I notice they mostly work at the batallion group level from stuff I have read on Afghan rotations....


----------



## REDinstaller

At a TAC HEL SQN, there would be Radios and Telephones. The SQN being TACTICAL has Command Posts. LCIS Techs posted to TAC HEL SQNS are typicaly senior Cpls, because they are 1 of 1 with no technical supervisor. So comming straight out of CFSCE to a TAC HEL SQN think snowball in hell. Not going to happen. If you want to be with the Air Force so bad then think ATIS.


----------



## tsokman

It woudlnt bother me I was considering aviation tech or avionics tech but they were closed...But I notice theres also cross over with EME branch for LCIS Tech so it just makes it more appealing as a trade....


----------



## REDinstaller

Be careful with the terminology. Crossover indicates that trades are linked. Only one trade on the EME side (EO Tech- Electro Optical) shares any common training. And that is POET electronics training, after that they follow their own path. LCIS can be embedded into a Maint Tp, but as far as I know that only happens at my fine Regt.


----------



## tsokman

I notice they are embedded into EME maintenance units...Do they ever work with small units like special forces or recon platoons...


----------



## REDinstaller

Recon Pl No. RECCE Sqn Yes. As for SF it all depends on requirements that i will not get into.


----------



## tsokman

Are they issued the same small arms as the infantry the c-7, c-8 variants and the minimi...I notice in some rotos theyre not part of NSE  but with Btl group...Would they take part in helo insertions as part of infantry batallions...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

tsokman said:
			
		

> Are they issued the same small arms as the infantry the c-7, c-8 variants and the minimi...I notice in some rotos theyre not part of NSE  but with Btl group...Would they take part in helo insertions as part of infantry batallions...



All members of the Land Forces are trained on the same weapons.


----------



## tsokman

What about the individial soldier radio system-i dont know what its called- do they maintain those...and any possible CF version of  the land warrior system...would they maintain that...


----------



## REDinstaller

The PRR (Personal Role Radio) is a sealed unit, so testing is all we do on it. Just the way the government did the contract. As for the US Land Warrior System, until the CF decides if they are going that way speculation is useless on who will maintain it. But if things go as to the norm, the initial warantee period will be spent on the shelf during limited trials, then introduced with no parts,manual ( a short story about a mexican kid) or support.


----------



## tsokman

What do they do with sealed units that dont work properly anymore..do they just scrap them as junk...Doesnt the CF have a Land Warrior type system in trial phase right...I wonder if LCIS Techs would be the main techs on such a system....Can you be an instrument specialist as an LCIS Tech...


----------



## zipperhead_cop

My God, Gavin.  You surely understand how incredibly patient people are being, right?  Yes, you can be the technical whiz kid that fixes all the ninjasniperscubacommando gadgets on an elite strike team that operates out of a flying black stealth Winnebago.  And sometimes when the mission is really technical, you can go with them and get into wacky hijinks, which initially jeopardizes the mission but your tech savvy ends up saving the day.  Then all the bad-ass warriors will tousle your hair and you will really feel part of the team.  

Go to a recruiter.  See if the BASIC job profile is what you want.  After that, you can work your way up to working on the man portable-rail guns and teleporters.


----------



## tsokman

Who is this Gavin...


----------



## zipperhead_cop

tsokman said:
			
		

> Who is this Gavin...



[head shaking slowly, low and side to side with great sadness]


----------



## MikeL

tsokman said:
			
		

> I notice they are embedded into EME maintenance units...Do they ever work with small units like special forces or recon platoons...



You think your going to be some kinda Ninja SOF LCIS Tech or something? You aren't even in the Military yet an already thinking about the high speed stuff.. 

An you also want to work on Air Force kit, etc..  you can't have it all kid.

Anyways, like what was said there are no LCIS Techs in Recce Pl.  As for SOF well there are positions in CANSOFCOM units for LCIS techs, how they are employed I have no idea an you won't find any info unless you are in the unit as it is OPSEC.




			
				tsokman said:
			
		

> Are they issued the same small arms as the infantry the c-7, c-8 variants and the minimi



The FN Minimi is designated as the C9 LMG in the CF.  But yes of course LCIS techs are issued a weapon just like everyone else.. you will most likely have a C7A2.. perhaps a C8 on tour who knows. But I've never seen any LCIS Techs be a C9 gunner anywhere. You will still train on the weapon though on your BMQ-L/SQ an during work up training.



			
				tsokman said:
			
		

> I notice in some rotos theyre not part of NSE  but with Btl group...Would they take part in helo insertions as part of infantry batallions...



Depending on the TO&E of the Infantry BN in the BG they could have LCIS Techs in their Sigs Pl, if not than they would be with NSE or another organization that employs techs.  As for taking part in an Air Assualt.. really?   No.. there are no Techs in the Rifle Coys or Recce Pl ie the pers who are out on Operations, etc. If you are a LCIS Tech in the Infantry Battalion you would be back in KAF working in a Tech Shop or maybe out at a FOB working in a Tech Shop. As for other parts of the BG ie the tankers, etc I don't know how/if Techs are employed in that sub-org in the BG as I only have experiance working in an Infantry BN here in Canada and overseas.



Anyways, tsokman read this next line carefully..    POST LESS READ MORE
Search the LCIS Tech threads here an read the job info on the CF Recruiting website..  and remember you aren't even in the Military yet.. it's great to look into oppertunities that you MAY have in the future if you make it through the training but you should really be focusing on learning about what the basic job of what you will be doing as an LCIS Tech is an getting ready for the recruiting procress an Basic Training an such.


----------



## aesop081

tsokman said:
			
		

> Can you be an instrument specialist as an LCIS Tech...



A what ?


----------



## MikeL

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> A what ?



I think he's asking if he can be a "tool"


----------



## REDinstaller

I already have a box of broken tools as does every other shop in NATO. And I certainly don't need any more administrative nightmares than I already have. Tsokman keep focused on 1st- Passing Basic Trg. 2nd- Passing Basic Trg. 3rd- Passing Basic Trg. Don't even worry about what is after that until you get to it. You have at least 2 more years until your first posting to a unit, and by then alot can change.


----------



## tsokman

What is the usual field kit issue for an LCIS Tech...do they get body armour, etc all that kit...Im wondering if maintenance techs would receive different kit...


----------



## Jager

tsokman said:
			
		

> What is the usual field kit issue for an LCIS Tech...do they get body armour, etc all that kit...Im wondering if maintenance techs would receive different kit...



Depending on unit, etc... Mbr's of the army normally have the same intitlement, regardless of trade. Either way, you will be issued what your intitled to (assuming that its in stock at supply).

All I can suggest is that you POST LESS READ MORE, most if not all of your questions have been answered many times before.


----------



## MikeL

tsokman said:
			
		

> What is the usual field kit issue for an LCIS Tech...do they get body armour, etc all that kit...Im wondering if maintenance techs would receive different kit...




You get a pink tutu to prance around in an a magic wand to fix things with.

1.) There is no such thing as a maint tech

2.) Why do you think Techs are special an get different gear than anyone else?




> You are not special. You are not a beautiful or unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else. - Fight Club


----------



## Jager

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You get a pink tutu to prance around in an a magic wand to fix things with.
> 
> 1.) There is no such thing as a maint tech
> 
> 2.) Why do you think Techs are special an get different gear than anyone else?



I love it when you talk like that    :


----------



## tsokman

No I thought maybe they got worse gear as opposed to combat arms.


----------



## OldSolduer

tsokman said:
			
		

> No I thought maybe they got worse gear as opposed to combat arms.


If we're all wandering around "outside the wire" so to speak, we're all issued the same stuff, pretty much. 

"Jimmies" are worth their weight in gold, well sometimes.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Some of your questions about LCIS Techs and other subjects have bordered on trolling....

Tsokman as has been stated before I think you should post less and read more......

Lest you find yourself introduced to the warning system.... just a friendly reminder.....

MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------



## tsokman

ok


----------



## George Wallace

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Some of your questions about LCIS Techs and other subjects have bordered on trolling....
> 
> Tsokman as has been stated before I think you should post less and read more......
> 
> Lest you find yourself introduced to the warning system.... just a friendly reminder.....
> 
> MILNET.CA MENTOR



And with that........

Consider that you FINAL WARNING.

George
MILNET.CA STAFF


----------



## LineJumper

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You get a pink tutu to prance around in an a magic wand to fix things with.
> 
> 1.) There is no such thing as a maint tech
> 
> 2.) Why do you think Techs are special an get different gear than anyone else?



Oh my....... I haven't had a good laugh in awhile. Good thing the Lineman don't get the tutu's, at least a kilt might hide a bit 'o junk while up a pole :nod:


----------



## REDinstaller

I heard the new linemen mess dress is a UNITARD. Should fit some of them better than gorilla suits. ;D


----------



## Swingline1984

Tango18A said:
			
		

> I heard the new linemen mess dress is a UNITARD. Should fit some of them better than gorilla suits. ;D


  

In black I hope.  So much more slimming.  Do you think it might clash with the drag marks on my knuckles?  Will I get to wear the Unitard with a pink tu-tu once we amalgamate?


----------



## REDinstaller

Only if you promiss to be nice to the Sig Ops, I know they are a bit lost now that all of the top positions have been occupied by LCIS and Linemen. Just remember, its even worse to drag your knuckles in Ontario due to the massive amounts of road salt used. Now if the Sig Op unitard came with red dots, where would you put them? ;D


----------



## Old and Tired

Sig Ops arn't smart enough to wear a unitard.  We'd never be able to figure out how to put it on, and where all the bits and pieces go.  I know I'd be completely SCR***D if it weren't for the fact that I married an RMS clerk who can read the dress manual and explain what it says while I look at the pictures.


----------



## REDinstaller

Just remember to stay on her good side. Otherwise she might get you to put on a skirt, bowler and a dickey. Explain that combo to the RSM :rofl:


----------



## Old and Tired

I do have to be careful I suppose.  But then again being as I doing all the grocery shopping and cooking as a way to relax, I could always cause trouble of my own.  It's hard shopping for no Name stuff in cans when there aren't any pictures on the Cans to show me what's inside.

As a quick side note, who let some one let from the Strats near a computer without adult supervisions, are your kids around to make sure you're doing everything correctly.


----------



## REDinstaller

very funny, I'm surprised that a man of your age is still awake. Does the National Time signal on the 106 still rock you to sleep?


----------



## Old and Tired

Hey there youngun!  15.0000Mhz was always one of my favourites in Recce sqn.


----------



## REDinstaller

Nice, I alway caught it at 10 Mhz in the ol 5/4


----------



## PrairieBoy

Hi all

I had originally applied for Infantry, Pilot, Artillery as my three trades, but I was told that all three were 'full' and I would have to do something else. One of the available trades was Signals Officer, so I put that down as first choice, since it's about the closest thing to my original 1st choice (Infantry) that was available. Anyways, my plan is to enter the Forces as whatever they want me to be, and attempt to transfer to a Combat Arms trade at a later date. Not the best plan, mind you, but a plan is better than no plan. Anyways, I was reading this thread, and it was said that transfers out of Signals are difficult. I wanted to ask: How difficult are they? And what's the earliest probable time I could seek a transfer from Signals to a Combat Arms trade?


----------



## PuckChaser

Sig O isn't very close to Inf O at all.... Transfers from Sigs NCM positions are difficult, Officer end might be completely different. It all depends on if the trade is "red" or not.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Yes I know that, PuckChaser, but it's closer to Infantry Officer than some of the other available trades, such as Marine Systems Engineering or Naval Combat Systems Engineering.


----------

